# Bonusnews



## Marco001 (27 Dezember 2007)

Seit einiger Zeit erhalte ich Mails von einem Absender namens Bonusnews, meist mit Gewinnspielen und so. Heute allerdings mit ner Casting-Einladung:




> Hallo,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie wurden ausgewählt bei einem Casting für Models oder Darsteller
> mit zu machen. Sie wollten schon immer mal als Fotomodel oder TV-Darsteller arbeiten?
> ...


Versucht, abzumelden, hab ich bereits, gebracht hats nix.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bonusnews*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Versucht, abzumelden, hab ich bereits, gebracht hats nix.



Doch es hat was gebracht. Sogar was ganz gravierendes. Damit hat du beurkundet, dass deine Mailadresse aktuell genutzt wird und ihren Wert für Spammer ungemein gesteigert.. Er kann sie nun als "aktuell genutzt" teuer weiter verkaufen und du erhälst nun exorbitant viel mehr Spam als du bekommen würdest, wenn du sie nur einfach gelöscht hättest. Für sowas gibt es gute SpamFilter!!


----------



## Marco001 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bonusnews*

Ich benutze Thunderbird, und Filtere bereits sehr stark. Trotzdem isses einfach unheimlich nervig.


----------



## Franziska (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bonusnews*

*Bonusnews = BonusClub.de*
derselbe Inhaber, selbe Adresse.

Bonusnews verweist auf jede Menge *Gewinnspiele*.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bonusnews*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Thunderbird, und Filtere bereits sehr stark. Trotzdem isses einfach unheimlich nervig.



Dann noch einfachere Lösung:

Neue Mailadresse einrichten, dann nicht einfach wahllos alles anklicken und keine Mails mit Sammeladressen ver- und zusenden lassen.
(An:[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected])
sondern BCC nutzen  das erspart Werbemüll, wenn einer der andressierten einen Trojaner auf dem PC hat


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bonusnews*



Franziska schrieb:


> *Bonusnews = BonusClub.de*
> derselbe Inhaber, selbe Adresse.
> 
> Bonusnews verweist auf jede Menge *Gewinnspiele*.



*Die folgenden Informationen sind höchst spannend, man benötigt aber zum Verständnis Insiderinformationen, die der normale Leser nicht haben wird.*

M* (Ol*) F*

M*F*
Adseller Media SRL
Piata  Unirii nr. 5
300085 Timisoara

("hallo wie so viele leute habe ich zur zeit auch gerade probleme mit der firma *simseven fze* bzw. jetzt (angeblicher firmenwechsel) sc adseller media srl ")
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="adseller+media+srl"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

sehr spannend...
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic10786.html

Bonus, Bonusnews, Bonusnet, klingelt da etwa was?
"Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt"
Der Schelm, der Böses dabei dachte, wurde später in dem Forum gesperrt - aber im März ließ man ihn noch philosophieren...
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=86569#86569
Wahrscheinlich wurde der Schelm gesperrt, weil er dort zu viele Leute langweilte. Den hier z.B.:
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=86625#86625


----------

